# " I love my brother..."



## borzoimom (May 21, 2007)

What would Galina do without brother... lol..


----------



## Tess&Coco (Jan 8, 2007)

I know I've said it before but they are *beautiful* dogs! Love the eyebrows (Coco has them too!)


----------



## borzoimom (May 21, 2007)

Who else has litter mates for " I love my brother/sister" thread?? Here is two more from me...


----------



## TFTpwnsYou (May 22, 2007)

That is sooooooooooo cute! She weally does love her broder.


----------



## borzoimom (May 21, 2007)

I d'know....


----------



## lovezois (May 22, 2007)

Can I just add a few

I love my dad but I love his ice cream even more










I love my brother and my Dad but think the Ice cream is going to win again lol


----------



## borzoimom (May 21, 2007)

lollllllllll.. ohhhhhh the joy of having such tall dogs!!! We uh know the feeling! lol


----------



## lovezois (May 22, 2007)

Sure do Michelle and me at the grand height of 4ft.11 inches they really tower ove rme lol but would not have it any other way . I just adore my boys.


----------



## borzoimom (May 21, 2007)

I am 5'6" and Zubin and Hottie both, with me standing, put their nose at my chest in height! lol.. We have people come to the door- and go like " WHOA.."


----------



## lovezois (May 22, 2007)

Know the feeling Lol


----------



## BoxMeIn21 (Apr 10, 2007)

Greats shots!!! I have to say, I've fallen in love with all of your Borzois (Eunice and Michelle). They are such majestic animals.


----------



## lovezois (May 22, 2007)

BoxMeIn21 said:


> Greats shots!!! I have to say, I've fallen in love with all of your Borzois (Eunice and Michelle). They are such majestic animals.



Thank you so much sure Rye will let you share the Ice cream for your nice comments Lol


----------



## Cassie Nova (Dec 24, 2006)

OMG those dogs are huge!!!  Cassie gets to my waist when she stands up....  

But, as stated before, I've fallen in love with them 'zois.


----------



## GreyhoundGirl (May 23, 2007)

Beautiful dogs. Great pics...


----------



## borzoimom (May 21, 2007)

Cassie Nova said:


> OMG those dogs are huge!!!  Cassie gets to my waist when she stands up....
> 
> But, as stated before, I've fallen in love with them 'zois.


 The smallest in my house is Femka- on her back feet, she is at my nose- Galina at the top of my head- Hottie inches over my head- and Zubin is at least a foot over my head at my height of 5'6"....


----------



## Jaylie (Mar 5, 2007)

WOW! Man, after seeing your Borzois, I am thinking they might be the breed for me...If I ever get a dog of my own that is. I'm going to do some more research on the temperment. They're pretty much couch potatoes, right?


----------



## borzoimom (May 21, 2007)

Jaylie said:


> WOW! Man, after seeing your Borzois, I am thinking they might be the breed for me...If I ever get a dog of my own that is. I'm going to do some more research on the temperment. They're pretty much couch potatoes, right?


 Yes they are. They need gentle handling, soft touch by nature, and even play different than other breeds I have had. While they do play with each other ( mostly just the two), they do not like body slaming games. And carry themselves with dignity, grace, and a regal royal-ness. 
This same couch pototoe can fly like grease lightening if there is something to chase. People that own them are watchful all the time for something small and running- this includes cats, and small dogs.. This is not a breed for a reliable recall- and should not be put in a situation where this is a absolute must have- ie always to run in a fenced safe area, and remember at all times- these dogs can go from a stand to a 35-40 mph run in a matter of second. Borzois are more long distance runners- as opposed to the whippets which are short distance fast sprinters. The leading cause of death in sighthounds ( other than old age) is being hit by a car, or hopelessly lost. Because of this speed, getting so quickly out of ear shot fro the owners is why most lost borzois are found states away.. 
Healthwise- sighthounds are very healthy. There are a few things though. Due to lack of body fat, they are sensive to chemicals, and anethesia. If you have a sighthound makes sure your vet has dealt with sighthounds before- ask for references of other sighthound owners that your vet has. These sensitivities include even flea medications etc. 
Training- well- lol.. If its fun- and presented that "this is the regel thing to do" and always trained with dignity in mind- you would surprised what they can learn- including things you didnt teach. ( like opening the refrigerator, using the ice machine or getting cold water out of the dispensor.. lol.. Hottie can do a dead bolt.. lol..) If you want a retriever- or a dog to play fetch with- this isnt the breed- the game is over when the object hits the ground.. ( only Zubin will play fetch. But this was taught different- when he has a bone in his mouth- we cheer and clap- so he will go get the bone so you can cheer for him.. lol.. - prime example what I mean to teach something with dignity in mind.. ) Although they have a powerful neck, again with no body fat even collars need to be martingale type. 
The coat is easy to care for. Just a pin brush daily. Its a silky coat and although it doesnt trap dirt easily, usually I bathe my guys about every 4 weeks. They love snow (!), cant deal with heat, and a padded bed is necessary for the joints- again because of little body fat for padding. ( If they do not have one- they will take your bed..) A good run in the yard daily, or a long walk daily ( 2 miles is normal for an adult- leashed) is really all the exercise they need. They do not care for other dogs " up in their face" as they see this as " offensive behavior". And not recommended with young children that can fall on the dogs, and really prefer a quiet life. Although they are not known as a guard dog- they will bark if absolutely necessary. ( if one does bark- you better check it out! ). Classified as aloof with strangers, when really they would just rather be admired by strangers, but they know who mom and dad are. Sighthounds are nick named " the seniors dog" because of their quiet and easy to live with character. 
Sighthounds because of their skull structure is the only type of dog that is far sighted and can easily spot something moving for easily 1/4 MILE away..


----------



## GreyhoundGirl (May 23, 2007)

I'd love to have a borzoi if they were like 50 pounds smaller... They're a gorgeous breed, with a lovely temperment. But huge! lol


----------



## borzoimom (May 21, 2007)

Actually there is a smaller version of a "Borzoi". Its called the Silken windhound. Not accepted yet in the AKC but coming soon..


----------



## GreyhoundGirl (May 23, 2007)

I know, but I'm more into rescue and they're a rare breed, so I'd have to get one a) from far away and b) most likely wait a long time c) probably from a breeder...

Plus, I think it's just fancy having a breed like that. As much as I love the look I don't think I could care for the coat. 

But I'll never say never, because they are gorgeous and have good personalities.  

btw everyone: this is a silken windhound:
http://www.silkenwindhounds.org/gallery/njrarities-oct04/gingerbosrarities2004

They're among my favourite breeds.


----------



## Amaya-Mazie-Marley (Apr 15, 2007)

haha Michelle this thread reminded me of your song..Get the brother, get the brother..I am going to go watch it just for seeing these adorable pictures of your dogs. Lovezois your dogs are gorgeous too.


----------

